# Hood alarm 2014 cruze ltz



## themofo (Mar 2, 2016)

Picked up from maintenance shop and now my good open alarm shows. Closed it 20 times same thing. Auto start does not work now and alarm goes off occassionally. What can I check?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

themofo said:


> Picked up from maintenance shop and now my good open alarm shows. Closed it 20 times same thing. Auto start does not work now and alarm goes off occassionally. What can I check?


Not much to check.......if the hood latch wiring is connected (unplug/reconnect to clean connectors) then the sensor in the latch has failed.
Latch replacement required.

Rob


----------

